
Show HN: Location Finder – Find the optimal location to meet your remote team - vladojsem
https://www.thesurfoffice.com/location-finder/
======
vladojsem
Hello HN!

I built a simple free tool called Location Finder. I saw it is often very hard
for a remote team to find the right spot where to meet. Location Finder
calculates the most optimal location to bring everyone from the team together.

The flight algorithm considers: 1) Average travel time per person (the most
important criterion), 2) Average number of layovers per person, 3) Estimated
flight costs.

This tool is based on Kiwi.com API that searches flight connections of more
than 500 airlines. It is not a booking tool - it acts as an ‘advisor’ to help
you discover the optimal location to host your next company meetup.

It is my first project shared on HN, hope you are not going to turn it down in
the comments.

